# general querey



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys and girls.

Just a question to see if anyone has ever experienced or have any information on this..

as some of you might be aware, my house was entered and some items stolen a week or so ago.
obviously i have and excess on my policies for repair to my car and replacing home contents.

my question is, If the thieves are caught, can I claim this excess back from them? or will I just be £400+ out of pocket because a T leaf cant do an honest days work. 

Cheers for any advice. 

P.S. 
the police are quite posative about catching them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If caught, you will normally be able to put in your uninsured losses and also let your insurers know as they will want to claim theirs.

Hate to say it though, but even if found guilty, the sorts of low lives that rob houses aren't usually going to have any money to pay you.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

yea thats kind of what i thought.

cheers shiny.


----------

